# KSBA Field Day @ Kelley's



## J&J (Sep 6, 2008)

The Scouts had a great time and learned a few things...Thanks


----------



## mike haney (Feb 9, 2007)

best field day ever. the classes were great , the topics timely, the speakers prepared very well, and the food was great.


----------

